# Whats Wrong With The Site Skin?



## Almost (Aug 29, 2007)

Its like theres no forum skin. Its just white with the forum names and topics and stuff. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## Tech Admin (Aug 29, 2007)

This should be fixed. Sorry about that. Not sure what caused it.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 29, 2007)

Happened to me a couple of times yesterday around 6 p.m. or so.  Just kind of came and went.  Hasn't happened so far today.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 29, 2007)

It happened to me yesterday I just closed site and then reopened and it was gone.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 29, 2007)

It usually corrects itself by just moving to another page on the site.  Katie E and I are kind of partial to it - it's so easy on the eyes!


----------



## Katie H (Aug 29, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> it's so easy on the eyes!




...hard on the heart!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't mind either way...


----------



## *amy* (Aug 29, 2007)

Noticed this last evening.  I'm glad the site is up and running, but have run into several snags since & during the changeover.  Anyone know when the change will be completed?  TIA

P.S.  A problem I run across quite often is the scroll bar locking up - I have run ccleaner, spybot & ad-aware.  I have also noticed 6500 plus unread messages, and members #s? appearing next to their names.  In short, I am confused - but will wait it out.


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

You know, it's really wild when the site skin gltiches. It just happened to me, but a reload fixed it!


----------



## Caine (Sep 28, 2007)

Katie E said:


> ...hard on the heart!


 
It looks so good, but the way things look ain't the way they are.


----------

